# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  проблема с IDE SATA

## AMART

доброго времени суток
приобрел материнку Zotac n73v на geforce 7050
решил на ней построить рейд зеркало. 
1 вариант
поставил винду на IDE винт , потом установил дрова на рейд, в биосе указал какие винты (2 винта SATA). Все загрузилось хорошо, но в  какой то момент времени тачка становилась колом.
2 вариант 
поставил винду  заново, все тоже самое только дрова на рейд подсунул в самом начале установки винды. Эффект тот же.
Оставил затею с рейдом, оставил только загрузочный IDE и еще один SATA для работы. Без рейда стало все работать нормально, без висяков.
НО
понадобился мне в системе DVDRW (сначала ставил ASUS потом Lite On), оба идешные.
Получилось в системе 2 устроясва IDE и 1 SATA. Система вспомнила про висяки((
Поставил простой CDROM и... о боже, висюки пропали.
Не пойму что и как в биосе нужно сделать или в винде чтобы SATA и IDE жили нормально, ну и соответсвенно чтоб RAID вел себя хорошо.
Подскажите плиз решение.
Про замену матери думаю, но не выход это..((

----------


## relentless

Да кстате я тут почитал, много чего не понял из сленга, но у меня таже проблемма, только "мать" ASUS P5KC. Один SATA жестяк, а другой на IDE запитан, но на IDE ещё и DVD-RW. Два, три дня и всё..... переустанавливаю винду. Люди добрые помогите нам.

----------

